# Holyhead new overnight parking



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

For those of you travelling through Holyhead Port to Ireland a brand new RoadKing truck / vehicle stop owned by BetFred has just opened 1 mile from the port and apart from the usual lorries it welcomes Motorhomes. I think it's around £10 per overnight stay inclusive of free showers , EHU power and access to licensed bar and cafe which serves a superb breakfast . There are of course other places to Wild Camp in the town but I believe the local council are cracking down on this .


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for that update, if you have no objection I would like to quote you on motorhomecraic the Irish forum. We tend to wild camp near the yacht club and this year came off a ferry at 5 am so stopped in Valley for a few hours sleep, so this could be a useful stop provided the trucks are not coming and going at all hours and running refrigerated units.

Davy


----------

